# good piece of pottery



## trout man (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the better pieces I found this year.


----------



## julian faedo (Jun 27, 2011)

nice one


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 28, 2011)

mighty fine ....


----------



## trout man (Jun 28, 2011)

terrorist


----------



## trout man (Jun 28, 2011)

i have been hijacked.


----------



## Redbug (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh sorry, Trout. I did not mean to do that. Please accept my apology. I did not think of that.

Trout...do you dive? It looks like you found that in the water?


----------



## SouthGa. (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice find, what county if you don't mind me asking. It is not similar to the more common pottery designs in my area, Big Bend Region/ Ocmulgee and Gulf Coastal Region. Thanks, David B.


----------



## trout man (Jun 29, 2011)

Habersham county in north ga.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice find.


----------



## trout man (Aug 1, 2012)

About how old is this piece of pottery? 
Any guesses?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2012)

trout man said:


> About how old is this piece of pottery?
> Any guesses?


Theres a lot of different designs and styles when it comes to pottery,it's also regional.Heres a link to a web site that has all pottery styles found in Ga.
http://shapiro.anthro.uga.edu/GIP/index.php/home.html


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 2, 2012)

Sweet, Nice find!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 3, 2012)

Late Woodland, A.D. 800-1000 give or take a hundred.


----------

